# XPath frage



## bygones (13. Aug 2009)

Hi,

ich will eine eigene PMD Regel ueber XPath schreiben. 

Dachte erstmal an ein simples, unsinniges bsp... PMD soll mir alle String.valueOf anmeckern, bei denen man eine Konstante und kein literal verwendet.

also [c]String.valueOf(1);[/c] is ok - [c]int c = 1; String.valueOf(c)[/c] soll gemeckert werden

Sinn oder unsinn mal beiseite gelassen

Ich habe mir den AST erzeugen lassen - unter //PrimaryPrefix/Name bekomme ich String.valueOf und wenn eine Konstante genutzt wurde auch diese (also 2 matches).

Erste Frage: wie komm ich an "String.valueOf" wenn ich //PrimaryPrefix/Name abfrage... ich will ja den Knoten der String.valueOf hat und nicht andere....

Zweite Frage: wie baue ich eine Bedingung, dass er matcht wenn String.valueOf vorhanden ist UND die expression dann ein Literal ist ?

Kann mir wer helfen / tipps geben ? 

Danke


----------



## bygones (13. Aug 2009)

ok bedingung habe ich schonmal... vll nicht huebsch, aber es klappt

fehlt nur noch wie ich testen kann dass PrimaryPrefix/Name den wert (?) String.valueOf hat...


----------



## bygones (13. Aug 2009)

und selber gefunden...

@Image ist es...

interessanter name dafuer


----------

